# Anyone using Shrewsbury Clinic?



## beccarob5 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi, I'm totally new to this but just wanted to make contact with people going through the same as me! Been told by clinic to stay off here but I think it's my only chance of finding egg sharers?! I'm currently in DR, waiting for period to start, due to start stimms on 17th Oct. xx


----------

